# Found a stray



## Epicrae (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello I recently found a stray cat I was wondering if anyone knew what type of cat she is.. I know she is some sort of Siamese but im not for sure any help would be appreciated. She is pretty healthy but has a large bite on her tail she also has fleas we are working with the Vet to get these things taken care of. :kittyturn

My name is Amber and I have a 2 year old and a 8 year old seal point Siamese


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

She is cute. Probably a classic Heinz 57, aka DSH - domestic short hair! A bit of everything. Even looks like a bit of dilute calico mixed in! Welcome to the forum!

Don't forget to post "found cat" flyers and put an ad on Craigslist and the local paper. Someone may be missing their pet!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Awww, thank you for helpng this poor little helpless thing. I agree, I would try to make sure that she hasn't been lost by someone. Thanks for taking her and, she is very pretty.


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Amber, I agree with everyone, you should try to see if she is lost and belongs to someone before you get too attached and be upset if you have to return her. Good Luck.


----------



## Epicrae (Oct 20, 2013)

Yes, we are working on finding the owners she did have a collar on when she came up to us it didn't have tags though. I know she is someones cat, I made a post on Craigslist, and we have put flyers out. I will only return the cat when I am reimbursed the medical bills and they have some sort of proof. Hopefully I dont seem like an ass for asking for that, but times are tough and we didn't expect to be taking care of a new living being. Hopefully we do find the owners I'm sure someone is missing their kitty.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh no, I don't thik you are wrong to ask to be reimbursed, in fact, that is a good indication to whether or not it truly is someones cat. If it were my cat, and someone found them, i would offer to pay any expenses before them even asking, I would be so relieved to have her back. It would be great to find out she did come from a loving home and someone is looking for her, and that they find her, but it seems like more likely you just hear about poor cats being left behind when people move away, which is so sad. 

Thank you for taking care of her, you are so kind to do this for her.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for taking her in. 

I would also phone any shelters locally and give a description of the cat; she looks to be a seal tortie point.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Such a pretty girl! I hope that you can find her owners, if not, will you find her a home or keep her?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's some info on coat colors:
Colors and Patterns of the Old-Style Siamese, Part II

Note: Just because they "look" Siamese doesn't mean they are.  Much like a black cat is not a Bombay and a grey cat isn't a Russian Blue.


----------



## Epicrae (Oct 20, 2013)

Jetlaya67 said:


> Such a pretty girl! I hope that you can find her owners, if not, will you find her a home or keep her?


yes, we would love to keep her but if we find her owners I would be more than happy to return her. I know how it is to have a missing cat


----------



## Epicrae (Oct 20, 2013)

Carmel said:


> Thanks for taking her in.
> 
> I would also phone any shelters locally and give a description of the cat; she looks to be a seal tortie point.


I asked the vet she said its probably a mutt, but she has the body and eyes of a Siamese but the face of a tortie shell cat. I think she is so adorable never even knew their were variations of Siamese cats.


----------



## Epicrae (Oct 20, 2013)

howsefrau32 said:


> Oh no, I don't thik you are wrong to ask to be reimbursed, in fact, that is a good indication to whether or not it truly is someones cat. If it were my cat, and someone found them, i would offer to pay any expenses before them even asking, I would be so relieved to have her back. It would be great to find out she did come from a loving home and someone is looking for her, and that they find her, but it seems like more likely you just hear about poor cats being left behind when people move away, which is so sad.
> 
> Thank you for taking care of her, you are so kind to do this for her.


yeah we think either
1. she went into heat and escaped her owners 
2. someone left her be hide when moving here, since there was a rent raise recently people have been moving out.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Epicrae said:


> I asked the vet she said its probably a mutt, but she has the body and eyes of a Siamese but the face of a tortie shell cat. I think she is so adorable never even knew their were variations of Siamese cats.


Vets aren't experts on everything. I'm certainly not either but I have done some reading on coat colors in cats... anyway, seal/chocolate/blue/lilac tortie point is a legitimate coloring, here's a chart of how you end up with them:

The Siamese Points and Colors


----------

